# Hilti hammer drill / with 1/2" keyed detachable chuck



## LittlePaw

Thanx for the your detailed input, Darrell. I don't foresee a need for such a tool, but it is always good to have such info for consideration if/when the need arises.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Out here the only place you can get Hilti is at the Hilti store. Is it the same back there?


----------



## devann

Thanks for looking, guys. Topa, This drill came out of a HD store. Seems the big orange box has a deal where Hilti gets a section right there with the other tools. Hilti also has a saleman dedicated to that store. I waited until the last minute before making the purchase. 
Waiting for my DeWalt to be repaired I had borrowed a TE 6-C model from a GC that I was working for. My deadline was approaching so I ask to borrow their hammer drill again and it had mysteriously disappeared. I decided to purchase my own but a call to my regular Hilti guy showed that he was too far away. So to HD I went and the Hilti guy there showed me that for another $40 I could have one that drilled 1" holes instead of 3/4" holes. 
I did purchase the keyed chuck later when I needed two heavy duty drills going at one time. And while I'm here banging on this keyboard about this Hilti review. Let me say that Patrick and the rest of the crew in Austin at the Central Texas Hilti office have given me nothing but great service for their products over the years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think I vaguely remember Hilti powder actuated tools there briefly many moons ago.


----------



## RJS

We have a HILTI Impact, Hammer Drill, and sawzall at work. They FAR Exceed the expectations of the tools. I am seriously considering buying these for my house. The batteries last longer and charge faster. The power of both drills leaves DeWalt in the dust, and the sawzall will cut circles around the DeWalt. The HILTI store gave us credit for all DeWalt tools that we turn in. I think that HILTI makes DeWalt seem lie Junk, and no I am not a HILTI dealer, just a user.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

RJS, Thanks for the info on their battery tools. i will definitely buy some if my Ridgids go away. I don't know how much longer I'm going to work. If I had a lot of working years left, I'd switch over just to gain the productivity.


----------



## RonnieLaneDesigns

Hilti products are great, and their 2 part epoxys are top notch. ALL hilti cases are upside down, I dumped many drill bits all over the ground before it sunk into my head!


----------



## IFHConstruction

I have a whole row of Hilti products in my warehouse from cordless drills to large breakers. I can't say enough good things about their tools. They are built tough, very ergonomic, and are more powerful and robust than anything else out there. The only two drawbacks; they are expensive and they are the most sought after brand by tool theifs.

That being said when you buy a Hilti expect it to last. We beat the heck out of ours and they keep going strong like the day we bought them. I have two of the sf 151 cordless drills that I keep in the truck that see daily abuse and they work like new including the batteries. One is 6 years old and the other is about 3. We have used them to mix countless bags of concrete, thinset, and drilled through everything you could imagine. We have never had a chuck go out either.

If you can afford them, buy them. They will be with you a long time and make all you jobs easier.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

That's a fantastic drill. They bore holes in concrete like no other. The keyed chuck option is cool too.


----------

